# farbe eines Pixels auslesen



## bled (29. Juni 2004)

Geht sowas?
Also wenn ich zum Beispiel mit der Maus über ein Bild fahre, dass dann die Farbe von dem Pixel zurückgegeben wird, über dem die Maus gerade ist.
Ich weiß ziemlich sicher, dass sowas mit php gehen würde, aber da ich noch kein php kann...
Also geht das mit javascript?


----------



## Samuel (29. Juni 2004)

1) Also nur mit PHP kann man sowas nicht verwirklichen
2) Ich kenne keine JavaScript-Funktion die sowas machen könnte.

Aber vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter:
http://forum.de.selfhtml.org/archiv/2002/7/18286/#m102762

grüße Samuel


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. Juni 2004)

Mit Javascript alleine wüsst ich da auch nix....mit PHP alleine auch nicht.

PHP kann nicht auf Benutzeraktionen reagieren
Javascript besitzt keine Grafik-Funktionen(zumindest nicht, dass ich wüsste)

mit beiden zusammen könnte man da schon was machen...
In PHP kann man per imagecolorat() den Farbwert eines bestimmten Pixels eines Bildes ermitteln.
Man könnte also bspw. in PHP anhand des Bildes einen Javascript-Array erzeugen, in welchem für jeden einzelnen Bildpunkt der Farbwert gespeichert ist.

Per Javascript überwacht man dann den mousemove-Event des Bildes und gibt anhand der ermittelten Koordinaten den jeweiligen Farbwert aus.

Wirklich sinnvoll erscheint mir das aber nicht... man müsste da bei einem 100x100-Bild ja bereits 10000 Werte speichern :suspekt:

Vielleicht gibts ja nen Java-Applet, was das praktischer kann, google mal nach "colorpicker"...vielleicht findest du ja was.


----------

